# Bonnie-boo is struggling to poo



## momof2newbie (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie is 10 years old and suffers with severe arthritis in her lower back and her left hip. She has been on gabapentin and moloxicam morning and night for a good 2 years. She is also an EPI dog who is on Diane's enzymes to be able to process her food through her pancreas. We almost lost her when she was about 4 to the disease. Lately her mobility has decreased, but the worst of it is how hard she tries to poop. I believe that is making the hip and mobility issue worse because it takes her an entire walk and probably 6 tries to get her poop out grunting all the while. The vet seems to think that the arthritis may be causing nerve damage that is slowing her intestinal processing down and it's much harder to get it out because the poop is still normal.

They just gave me more meds. She's on a high protein diet because of the enzyme issue I'm wondering if you guys have any recommendations for diet that might help move her food along. She doesn't need the food for an active dog anymore. More. Any help you can provide is greatly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

I'm so sorry Bonnie is suffering. Perhaps ask your vet if adding a tablespoon of canned pumpkin to her food would help.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Also ask about adding a little mineral oil to her food to aid with her elimination. My guess would be 1 tablespoon but best to check with your vet.


----------



## momof2newbie (Dec 26, 2012)

Dunkirk said:


> I'm so sorry Bonnie is suffering. Perhaps ask your vet if adding a tablespoon of canned pumpkin to her food would help.


Thank you. She's decided she doesn't want to eat in the am. Tried putting pumpkin, but not interested. Will try again with dinner.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

momof2newbie said:


> Thank you. She's decided she doesn't want to eat in the am. Tried putting pumpkin, but not interested. Will try again with dinner.


Okay, I REALLY think you need to take her to the vet! This does NOT sound good!

I used to have a dog come in to board frequently at my kennel that suffered from chronic constipation. His owners had me add about 1/2 cup of bran to his kibble at every feeding. As suggested, pumpkin and mineral oil should also help.


----------



## momof2newbie (Dec 26, 2012)

We have been to the vet. They provided pills that you give to your dog an hour before they eat and they didn't work. Yes it sounds like she's constipated, it seems like she's constipated, but her poop is soft/normal and the vet took x-rays and there was no hard clumps in there so even the vet confirmed she's not constipated. She just can't squeeze it out. I'm trying everything I can. So far nothing works. Yesterday I got her to take a spoonful of pumpkin by mixing it with peanut butter which also should help and she seems worse on our walk this morning.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Well, how about a belly rub? Like a gut massage?


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

If you can get Bonnie drinking more, it could help. Giving her meat broths, or mixing good quality low salt stock in her water, slightly warmed to enhance the flavour, may encourage a higher fluid intake.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

In humans if you have back pain, disc and nerve issues, every neurologist will ask about problems eliminating.

Radiating leg pain and problems eliminating are symptoms of disc and nerve issues in the lower back.


----------



## momof2newbie (Dec 26, 2012)

Thank you so much for your responses. Went to emergency vet yesterday as she has developed sores. She has perianal fistula... Not fun but workable. Let your vets know if your GS is struggling to poop and they don't have actual constipation that it could be a sign of coming sores and a much more difficult time for your pet. If we had treated it based on that diagnosis 3 weeks ago she might not be suffering so bad now. 

Again appreciate you guys!


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

So sorry you are going through this! 😥


----------

